# Moving to Huntly area



## Hogiebear (14 February 2015)

Hi all,
I'm relocating to the Huntly/ Aberdeen area in the next few weeks all the way from sunny south London!  Not ridden in a while but looking to dust off my boots and get back in the saddle. Can anyone recommend any riding schools in the area? happy to drive a distance to the right place..
Be great to hear from some other horsey people in the area. Moving here for my other half's job so know no one yet  one of the reasons he's taken the job is for the vastly better lifestyle we'll have up there compared to where we are now and access to horses and land, so excited (but nervous) to move! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (17 February 2015)

Happy moving up..some Aberdeen based folk Im sure will be able to help..I came up from Yorkshire to Central Scotland but used to work in Covent Garden (80s/90s). Im not sure about the vastly better lifestyle and access to horses and land as friends have been trying to buy land and a house for a while and it is proving quite difficult so I am hoping that you have better luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## PorkChop (17 February 2015)

Good luck with the move 

I moved to Olmeldrum in December so new to the area to - cant recommend riding schools as I have my own horses but it is a very horsey area so I'm sure you will have no bother finding somewhere suitable 

Keep us updated


----------



## LR2904 (20 February 2015)

Does anyone happen to know of anything to rent in Huntly area? don't mind sharing and helping out with others horses, dogs etc


----------



## sprytzer (20 February 2015)

http://www.cabinequestrian.co.uk/      well worth it, and not to far from Huntly


----------



## nevis (21 February 2015)

Welcome to Huntly when you get here!  
There is also Strathorn farm at Old Rayne which is 20 mins drive south of Huntly towards Aberdeen.  
Lovely friendly place which also does Carriage Driving, (RDA & DDA and volunteer time available if you are free?), Clydesdales, hacking as well as schooling.
http://www.strathornfarm.co.uk/Pages/aboutus.aspx
There are a couple of Facebook pages called Horsey stuff in Aberdeenshire (I think?) & Horsey stuff for sale which you could post on once you get here.
Lots of horses and horsey folk up here... and a teeny weeny percent of the traffic that you will be leaving behind.
Good luck with the move. :-D


----------



## JoJo_ (23 February 2015)

Would also suggest Strathorn Farm. I havent been personally but have heard not so great things from people getting lessons at Cabin and have heard fab reports for Strathorn!

Lots of good Riding Clubs in the area should you end up with your own horse  Add Ladyleys Riding Club on facebook as we sometimes have people needing sharers for their horses.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## MagicMelon (28 February 2015)

Hi OP, welcome to Huntly (when you come!). I live 15 mins away from the town. People have already mentioned Cabin and Strathorn. Can't advise on Strathorn but Cabin has great facilities (not sure on lesson, I just compete there).  Not sure about renting land, I've been asking to rent extra land round mine but nobody is willing!  Farmers round here are rather protective about their land.  There's the odd livery yard though, your closest one is possibly the one out on the Dufftown road. The one near me is Faraway Equestrian.  Try advertising what you want on the "Horsey stuff in aberdeenshire" facebook page. 

It's nice and quiet up here compared to down south. The traffic is certainly a million times better! Huntly isn't the most glamorous of places as such but its got all you need in it. More shopping at Inverurie and then you've got Aberdeen for everything (about 1 hour drive).  It's a very horsey area with a choice of events to go to every weekend usually. Not much eventing, that's its downside but plenty show jumping, dressage, endurance and showing etc.  Loads of hacking too, plus you have the added benefit of being in Scotland therefore you have the right to roam anywhere you want (unlike England)  

Feel free to PM me when you get up here and we can go out for lunch or something so you can at least know someone


----------



## pip_dog (1 March 2015)

How exciting for you! We are also moving to huntly area in the next few months. Have my own horse so currently looking for livery and other horsey people! It's scary not knowing anyone. Good luck!


----------



## brucea (7 March 2015)

Strathorn is great. I am a big fan of George and Ruth.


----------



## CLC-80 (11 March 2015)

Hi, if you are looking for livery, we are 15 minute drive from Huntly. We are a small yard with six stables. We have a FB page, Howlands Farm Stables. We moved here last summer and I have to say have found it friendly and welcoming. Good luck with the move


----------



## pip_dog (11 March 2015)

Thanks Magic melon that would be lovely! Am a bit worried about making friends. Partner works at sea. So will be on my own quite often! Saying all this. I am looking forward to the move when it eventually happens. So fed up of the winters here. They are endless! My mare is fed up too!


----------



## pip_dog (11 March 2015)

And thanks. Have liked you on fb. We are coming down for a mooch round a couple of houses in April. Could maybe pop along for a look?


----------



## nevis (13 March 2015)

Hi Pip
Give us all a shout when your down in April & come say Hi?
There's a lot of horsey folks around here - and a lot of partners who work away so you'll be in good company.
Good luck with the house hunting!


----------



## CLC-80 (13 March 2015)

pip_dog said:



			And thanks. Have liked you on fb. We are coming down for a mooch round a couple of houses in April. Could maybe pop along for a look?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Pip, if you want to come for a lookie you are more than welcome  just message us on FB and we can catchup. My partner and I are away for a week in April but a good friend is looking after the dogs and horses so will be about... She makes a good cuppa too


----------



## melanie99 (25 March 2015)

Hi I'm at Keith and can recommend Wardhaugh which is very close to Huntly and Cabin Equestrian. Feel free to pm me if you fancy meeting up at all. Loads to do horse wise here and brilliant hacking.


----------



## pip_dog (26 March 2015)

Everybody is being so lovely! We are down next week house hunting. So fingers crossed. I am nervous though. Always hard to settle somewhere new when your other half is away! What is huntly like for an evening out? Or do you have to venture further for a few glasses of wine!


----------



## MagicMelon (27 March 2015)

If you go to Wardhaugh pip_dog, we could arrange to meet up for hacks as its just over the hill from me (and we do dog agility there over the winter) 

Hmm... to be honest I haven't been out in Huntly since I was a teenager and back then it was all teenagers!  Not sure what it's like nowadays, there's 2 or 3 pubs but nothing particularly classy lets say   I'd say Inverurie is a lot nicer with good restaurants etc. Aberdeen is the place to go for much else like clubs, cinema etc.  

Good luck with your house hunting, that's the really fun bit!


----------



## MagicMelon (27 March 2015)

pip_dog said:



			So fed up of the winters here. They are endless!
		
Click to expand...

Just re-read this bit, aren't you coming up from South London? If so, I have some news for you about our winters!!


----------



## pip_dog (27 March 2015)

Aha no shetland!! I am well aware of winter hideousness


----------



## MagicMelon (28 March 2015)

Ahhh, sorry I don't know where I got that from!  I was thinking you were in for a bit of a shock otherwise!  It'll be practically tropical down here for you then


----------



## spookypony (28 March 2015)

I live in the area too; as others have said, lots of horsey activities, and always people looking for sharers or loaners. You can also try the FB group "Grampian Ponies' Lonely Hearts Club" for hacking and training buddies. It's fairly quiet, but a post in there usually gathers responses quickly.


----------



## nevis (31 March 2015)

If you pm me a couple of days before you are down & it's during the week, I'll try and free up an hour for a cuppa in between clients? I'm between Huntly and Keith.
Trying to think if there any clinics on around here next week so you could go along and meet folks but can't think of anything.  
Have you found Strathisla Riding Club on fb - they're a super, friendly bunch.  Moray Riding Club too, a bit further north at Burgie.  
Snowing sideyways here atop the hill just now - hopefully some sun for you next week!  (dare I ask ... has it stopped raining up there yet??).
:-D


----------

